# Natural GH increases



## hellguy (Jul 31, 2012)

After reading articles on both Bodybuilding.com and Livestrong.com I decided to try a combination of aminos that are supposed to naturally increase the levels of GH in the body. I've already noticed an increase in my day to day energy levels so that alone is a plus. 

What I'm taking is 2 grams each of arginine, ornithine, glutamine and lysine. I'm curious if anyone has any knowledge and/or experience with this. 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## ryansm (Jul 31, 2012)

I would look into A-GPC as well


----------



## hellguy (Jul 31, 2012)

Any personal experience with it?

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hmm this is interesting will have to try it myself as well. Good post brother.


----------



## hellguy (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks. I'll look for those articles and update the thread with the links. 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## hellguy (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is some information about the HGH increase.  


http://www.livestrong.com/article/28867-naturally-increase-hgh-levels/

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/cathgh.htm 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 9, 2012)

sleep helps lol. most people overlook the importance of (quality) sleep. maybe add some valerian root, kava kava, magnesium, calcium, melatonin right before bed. this combo knocks me out.


----------



## hellguy (Aug 19, 2012)

I've tried some of those but never as a stack. Right now I'm taking gaba and it helps me sleep better than I have in years. I may try that though. Especially the valerian root. That's supposed to be good for anxiety. 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 19, 2012)

NaKiD EyE said:


> sleep helps lol. most people overlook the importance of (quality) sleep. maybe add some valerian root, kava kava, magnesium, calcium, melatonin right before bed. this combo knocks me out.



This man has the correct idea. A substantial portion of your daily output of growth hormone is secreted the REM cycle of sleep. The only supplements that will increase your growth hormone levels are those which support healthy sleep.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 20, 2012)

hellguy said:


> Any personal experience with it?
> 
> Sent from Hellguy's X2.



Yes I use it often with EndoAmp you can read more about at this link EndoAmp is a Phosphatidylserine for Reducing the Stress Hormone Cortisol

The active ingredient alpha-glycerylphosphorylcholine (A-GPC) increases the synthesis and release of an important neurotransmitter known as acetylcholine which enhances GH production following exercise. A recent study examined GH release in resistance trained men after supplementation with a single 600mg dose of A-GPC. When supplemented with A-GPC, GH levels peaked 68% higher than placebo following exercise. The peak bench press force was also 14% greater with A-GPC than placebo.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 20, 2012)

I get great sleep from AI HGH Pro but nothing is as effective as peptides for this. Cheaper and obviously easier to get than real GH.


----------



## R1balla (Aug 23, 2012)

i prefer either endoamp or igf 2


----------



## hellguy (Aug 23, 2012)

R1balla said:


> i prefer either endoamp or igf 2


I looked at many different blends on the market and could not decide on one. I know that each one is specific and if that blend is what is right for you, you will have positive results. I am taking a more scientific approach in that I will make minor changes gradually and note the effects. I still may look into some of the suggestions that you guys are making but I am ever cautious.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 23, 2012)

hellguy said:


> I looked at many different blends on the market and could not decide on one. I know that each one is specific and if that blend is what is right for you, you will have positive results. I am taking a more scientific approach in that I will make minor changes gradually and note the effects. I still may look into some of the suggestions that you guys are making but I am ever cautious.



If you are insinuating that what was suggested are in some way unsafe, I believe you are sorely mistaken.  Not that I am a huge fan of it, AppNut IGF-2 has been on the market for a long time and if it was not safe, people would have made that clear by now.  As for the others mentioned, the same thing goes for them.


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 23, 2012)

hellguy said:


> I looked at many different blends on the market and could not decide on one. I know that each one is specific and if that blend is what is right for you, you will have positive results. I am taking a more scientific approach in that I will make minor changes gradually and note the effects. I still may look into some of the suggestions that you guys are making but I am ever cautious.



EndoAmp Max and ghrp-2 (or Ipamorelin) + Grf-129 is a winner. Throw in some L-dopa and melatonin at night and you will see some nice recomposition effects

-Matt


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 24, 2012)

There is actually a very good correlation between BCAA use and Human Growth Hormone increases.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 25, 2012)

I use melatonin, magnesium and occasionally benadryl. Works great.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 25, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> I use melatonin, magnesium and occasionally benadryl. Works great.



"Works great"? So I assume you have some sort of lab test correlating your use of Benadryl, magnesium and melatonin to growth hormone elevation?


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 25, 2012)

teezhay said:


> "Works great"? So I assume you have some sort of lab test correlating your use of Benadryl, magnesium and melatonin to growth hormone elevation?



Works great for sleep. That's all that GH boosters do, they help you sleep.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 25, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Works great for sleep. That's all that GH boosters do, they help you sleep.



Gotcha. Well then you may want to lose the Benadryl, because certain sedating drugs actually interfere with the natural sleep cycle, and diphenhydramine in particular can decrease REM sleep. A majority of you daily growth hormone output occurs during REM sleep, so Benadryl may very well be actually *lowering* your GH levels. 

Melatonin is probably smart, though. Anything that's merely conducive to natural sleep can't hurt. Sedatives, though, can.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 25, 2012)

I take melatonin, Valerian root and kava kava for sleep, they may help...


----------



## hellguy (Aug 26, 2012)

oufinny said:


> If you are insinuating that what was suggested are in some way unsafe, I believe you are sorely mistaken.  Not that I am a huge fan of it, AppNut IGF-2 has been on the market for a long time and if it was not safe, people would have made that clear by now.  As for the others mentioned, the same thing goes for them.



I should clarify. I did NOT insinuate that they are safe. My issue with proprietary blends are that they do not meet the needs for everyone. Many times they end up being a sugar pill for folks that are looking for "something" to help them in one or more areas.

I am cautious simply because throwing things into the mix can sometimes have undesirable d effects. Even if those effects are a loss of cash and minimal results.

Do NOT get offended and incite something on this thread. I'm open to opinions. I welcome them. But I only need CONSTRUCTIVE input. One reader could misconstrue what you wrote and take off on a tear. I'll have any discussion you'd like, just make sure that you read what I write and fully understand it before jumping to a conclusion. If I'm not clear, I apologize. Just ask for clarification first. 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## hellguy (Aug 26, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Gotcha. Well then you may want to lose the Benadryl, because certain sedating drugs actually interfere with the natural sleep cycle, and diphenhydramine in particular can decrease REM sleep. A majority of you daily growth hormone output occurs during REM sleep, so Benadryl may very well be actually *lowering* your GH levels.
> 
> Melatonin is probably smart, though. Anything that's merely conducive to natural sleep can't hurt. Sedatives, though, can.



I'm going to agree with you. My position on medication and drugs are that they should be eliminated or greatly reduced. I do not think they as always as helpful as we'd like them to be. I feel that they have their place, but should always be a last resort. My order of preference is nutrition, herbal and then meds if needed.


Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 27, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Gotcha. Well then you may want to lose the Benadryl, because certain sedating drugs actually interfere with the natural sleep cycle, and diphenhydramine in particular can decrease REM sleep. A majority of you daily growth hormone output occurs during REM sleep, so Benadryl may very well be actually *lowering* your GH levels.
> 
> Melatonin is probably smart, though. Anything that's merely conducive to natural sleep can't hurt. Sedatives, though, can.



I only use the Benadryl on the occasion that I have insomnia, and that's rare so i'm not really worried about it.


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 27, 2012)

Cmon guys --- off-season GH inducing sleep coma protocol ---

4mg of periactin
500 mcg GHRP-6
1 mg Ketotifen
5 mg melatonin
1 scoop EndoAMP Max

Eat a massive meal 20 mins after ingesting the above and grow while you sleep....

(you just wont be oxidizing much fat since the meal pretty much cancelled that effect out lol)

-Matt


----------



## emitecaps (Aug 27, 2012)

I find Ipamorelin to be the best peptide for sleep. Peps and HGH make me lethargic though. I do recall high dose phosphatidylcholine working well and giving me better sleep and more energy. Definitely renewed my CNS, I just wish it were available in bulk form and not miniscule mg doses.


----------



## hellguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmm...  more for me to research. It sounds like there are lots of different combinations. How did you guys find these different ingredients? Recommended? Internet research?

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 28, 2012)

emitecaps said:


> I find Ipamorelin to be the best peptide for sleep. Peps and HGH make me lethargic though. I do recall high dose phosphatidylcholine working well and giving me better sleep and more energy. Definitely renewed my CNS, I just wish it were available in bulk form and not miniscule mg doses.




Have you ever tried EndoAMP max for the phospholipid complex????

-Matt


----------



## blergs. (Aug 29, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> I take melatonin, Valerian root and kava kava for sleep, they may help...



I love kava kava myself!  :-D


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 7, 2012)

blergs. said:


> I love kava kava myself!  :-D



Gaba or even s bit of glycine mixed with a little bit of water is great to ease tension and help keep you asleep. Valerian root is great if you can get past the horse shhhhist smell! Lol
Id stay away from things that are suppressing on your immune system like Benedryl or the like.


----------



## hellguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I've been taking the gaba at night.  It really does help me sleep. 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 17, 2012)

hellguy said:


> I've been taking the gaba at night.  It really does help me sleep.
> 
> Sent from Hellguy's X2.




HG,

Let me know if you would interested in incorporating EndoAMP max into your GH/cortisol control supplement arsenal?

I would love to see what you think about it as I feel great on it just from the mental clarity effects the phosphatidyl serine and alpha GPC have...

-Matt


----------



## hellguy (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok. I'm taking USP Labs Powerfull for three weeks and feel great.  I sleep well, have more clarity and more energy. I am considering addind a fat burner to help me drop the last few percentage points of body fat.  Who is taking one with this supplement and who has any recommendations?


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 17, 2013)

As far as sleep goes. Theanine ,Gaba ,and melatonin work good for me. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PitbullRescue (Mar 18, 2013)

hellguy said:


> After reading articles on both Bodybuilding.com and Livestrong.com I decided to try a combination of aminos that are supposed to naturally increase the levels of GH in the body. I've already noticed an increase in my day to day energy levels so that alone is a plus.
> 
> What I'm taking is 2 grams each of arginine, ornithine, glutamine and lysine. I'm curious if anyone has any knowledge and/or experience with this.
> 
> Sent from Hellguy's X2.



Arginine dosages to raise GH levels is 10g plus.  It can be achievable since generic arginine is super cheap, it's just a matter of swallowing so many pills.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 18, 2013)

Phenibut gaba work well for me. I found Orbit Nutrition - Buy FINAFLEX G8 Cheap! to work very good vivid dreams.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 20, 2013)

so now wait, EndoAmp is a cortisol inhibitor?

someone have a link..the hyper links for it in here don't work


----------

